# Combinaison couleur iPad 2 / Smart Cover



## worldice (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quel est, selon vous la combinaison parfaite pour l'iPad 2 et la couleur de la Smart Cover (ou la matière).

Moi, perso j'ai un iPad 2 Noir avec Smart Cover cuir Noir.
Maintenant, je pense que iPad 2 et Smart Cover Bleu sont très beaux.
A vous !


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir quel est, selon vous la combinaison parfaite pour l'iPad 2 et la couleur de la Smart Cover (ou la matière).
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que voilà une question primordiale: Les gouts et les couleurs...ça n'a pas de fin !


----------



## dalloz (14 Avril 2011)

J'ai opté pour un iPad noir et SmartCover bleu ciel ! J'ai une préférence pour le polyuréthane qui est je pense moins salissant que le cuir.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2011)

J'ai opté pour la rouge en cuir... Qui permet de faire un dont a AIDS en plus...

Très salissant le cuir, c'est clair... Mais tellement jolie et agréable au touché et a l'odeur...


----------



## Gioves (16 Avril 2011)

Je possède un ipad blanc 3g et une smart cover grise qui saccorde avec le dos comme le disait Ibaby


----------



## Firestorm_67 (17 Avril 2011)

Moi j'ai opté pour la version polyuréthane verte pour mon iPad noir.
Le contraste de couleur est vraiment sympathique.

J'avais au départ acheté la version cuir noir mais j'ai vraiment été déçu par le rendu du cuir qui faisait un peu plastique à mon gout... Je l'ai donc revendu pour la version verte en plastoc.


----------

